# Good set of screw drivers for planes?



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I see Lie-Nielsen offers a super nice set of drivers, for an equally super price of $25 EACH. I know Veritas has a plane screw driver as well.

But I have older Stanleys and the like, as well as one or two newer planes. What is a good set of screw drivers I could use for the lever cap screws and frog screws on all of these? Something universal so I don't have to have a set for every make of plane.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have one of these that works well.

A lot of the screwdrivers with a broad, thick
tip have a shaft that's too long for confidently
working a screw on a plane. With the one
above the tip gives me confidence with the
plane screw and my hand is down close to
the work.

I had a similar old one with a wood handle. 
I haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i have one vintage perfect handle screwdriver that never leaves my bench and a long electricians screwdriver for those stupid frog adjustment screws.

The only other driver you may need is for the spurs on a combo plane.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I fixed up an old screwdriver and modified the blade tip thickness so that I could use it on saw nuts with the thin slots and plane blade screws. Wide, thin tip and all, it holds up. I've seen quite a few made like it. Not sure what the manufacturers were. This one just has "Lenox" on it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There USED to be a set of good screwdrivers my Late Dad would buy. Square wooden handles, black square shafts..came in a clear, thick plastic bag, with metal ringed holes to hang it up on the pegboard.

Still have at least one set. Nice part about them, they can have the handles removed, the shaft cut to the length YOU prefer, and the handle can go right back on….

He USED to get then via Craftsman….not sure where they come from now. I also got quite a few via yard sales.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

I received the Lie Nielsen chip breaker and frog screwdrivers for Christmas. They are beautiful! Are there others out there that are just as functional? You bet.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

> I received the Lie Nielsen chip breaker and frog screwdrivers for Christmas. They are beautiful! Are there others out there that are just as functional? You bet.
> 
> - Smirak


Yeah, I saw them at one of their hand tool events. Part of what you pay for is the artistry.

The others that are just as functional are what I am looking for. I saw Wood river has a set for the chip breaker and frog screws for $25. Next time I am at a Woodcraft I will have to check them out. Also heard good things about Grace screwdrivers. I need to find them someplace.

Brian


----------

